# Mussels (shellfish) for dog food.



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

After reading another thread here on the subject of "Green Lipped Mussel For Athritis", I was wondering if anyone had fed their dog whole mussels.

Of any type?

The mussel shells, I would speculate are *too solid being years old* to be eaten - compared to something like a chicken's egg shell which can to some extent be digested by a dog. Also the insides of a mussel shell has a coating that I think might resist stomach acid.

I'm thinking only about feeding the meat of a mussel or other shellfish/mollusc? (Probably cooked)

I assume that the GML's unique combination of fatty acids that a make those particular mussels special is found in their flesh? Is this the case?

My dogs have eaten, without any ill effects, the shells of prawns - but I remove the lance like spine on the head, they love eating *raw prawn heads*.

Any experiences, thoughts or internet references most welcomed.


----------



## Staffybull (Jul 23, 2010)

Manoy Moneelil said:


> After reading another thread here on the subject of "Green Lipped Mussel For Athritis", I was wondering if anyone had fed their dog whole mussels.
> 
> Of any type?
> 
> ...


I have given my dog mussels,not the Green mussel but the normal blue found in the UK!
Never raw and without the shell,and only cooked using water,steamed!

i would mix with his normal food,20 or so they are quite small and with no ill effects.
A good protein source,low in fat with omega 3,they have a high nutritional value!
I think any shellfish or fish is good for dogs,as it is for us!


----------

